# Stop dropping nuts & washers



## Dusty (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi list, this neat tip arrived on my desk this morning from Machinists Wookshop. 

When I find it difficult to place a ferrous fastener in an awkward position or in tight quarters, I slip a small, flat (3/4" diameter x 1/8") neodymium magnet into the index finger of a thin mechanic's glove. When I put on the glove, I place the pad of my finger on the magnet.

Now, the fastener will stick to the glove because of the magnet inside and I can position it where needed.
I can’t recall how many small nuts or washers I’ve lost over the years and it always seems to happen to those items you don’t have a replacement for. Since I’ve started to use this technique the frustration levels in my shop have been greatly reduced! Little tricks like this can make a big difference.


----------



## RobinHood (Sep 23, 2020)

Neat idea! Thanks for sharing, Bill.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 23, 2020)

RobinHood said:


> Neat idea! Thanks for sharing, Bill.



Good morning Robinhood, you're welcome my pleasure!


----------



## YotaBota (Sep 23, 2020)

You could even have a special glove and hot glue the magnet into the finger.
I also hate dropping my nuts,,,,,lol


----------



## Hruul (Sep 23, 2020)

Lee Valley cares something like this.  I have one but have not used it to date.

https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/hand-tools/73522-fingertip-magnet?item=25K1105


----------



## Dusty (Sep 23, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> You could even have a special glove and hot glue the magnet into the finger.
> I also hate dropping my nuts,,,,,lol



Shame on you, just don't loose them!  LOL


----------



## BMW Rider (Sep 24, 2020)

Hruul said:


> Lee Valley cares something like this.  I have one but have not used it to date.
> 
> https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/hand-tools/73522-fingertip-magnet?item=25K1105



I have one too and have used it a couple of times. Handy so long as the fastener is ferrous.


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 27, 2020)

BMW Rider said:


> Handy so long as the fastener is ferrous.



Unless you get one of those spendy 'non-ferrous' magnets!


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 27, 2020)

BMW Rider said:


> I have one too and have used it a couple of times. Handy so long as the fastener is ferrous.


Any idea what “no stick ‘um” is? It’s an auto body repair shop supply, it’s like an 1/8” thick sticky rubber thread 

That’s a horrible description but I can’t find any pictures on the internet. 

Anyway I had some stainless nuts in a blind hole, we put the no stick ‘um on the nuts, “stuck” them the to the backside of the part, then started the bolt from the outside. 

Neat trick when a magnet wouldn’t help


----------



## Dusty (Sep 27, 2020)

More on fasteners, whatever sticky trick works for you is great as long as it does the job safely. Including boogers.!  LOL


----------



## BMW Rider (Sep 28, 2020)

I've also used a wrap of duct tape sticky side out on the end of a finger or other object to hold a nut. If you fold the strip in half you get two sticky sides so it stays on your finger.


----------

